# OPI Texas collection for Spring '11!



## Caderas (Oct 21, 2010)

I haven't seen anything about this here on Specktra, so I thought I'd pass the word for nail polish junkies everywhere!  I was reading up on Lushious Beauty's blog today and came across her recent post on OPI's Texas collection for Spring!



​ photo credits to just nice things​  	Here are the color descriptions:


 		Don’t Mess With OPI - A lean, mean, kick-grass forest green 	
 		Austin-Tatious Turquoise – Cowgirls love this bodacious blue-green 	
 		It’s Totally Fort-Worth It – A shimmery lavender grey that’s so worthy of you 	
 		Do You Think I’m Tex-y? A “berry” sexy bloom of Dallas dahlia 	
 		Big Hair…Big Nails – A rosy pageant peach 	
 		I Vant To Be A-Lone Star – You won’t want to share this starry Texas-sky blue 	
 		Houston We Have A Purple – A galactic red-violet that’s ready to “rocket-roll”! 	
 		Suzi Loves Cowboys – But she loves this campfire chocolate shade s’more! 	
 		They are so-Tonio - The "Honey" of a Gallon has so! 	
 		Too Hot Pink To Hold ‘Em – A red-hot pink-red that deals a winning hand 	
 		Guy Meets Gal-veston – An “engaging” coastal coral. A very orange pink 	
 		Y’all Come Back Ya Hear? – This Texas tangerine will be waitin’ for ya! 
 
  	Seems like OPI's trying to have the last word on country collections with China Glaze, *cough* Rodeo Diva collection.  What do you guys think?


----------



## hilaryrose (Oct 21, 2010)

Well I'm a sucker for anything themed southern! 
  	I'll probably be picking up 


 		Don't Mess With OPI 	
 		Suzi Loves Cowboys 	
 		Big Hair, Big Nails 	
 		They Are So-Tonio 	
 		It’s Totally Fort-Worth It


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 21, 2010)

Hmm these look a little bleh to me. The green looks like a maybe... I can rarely refuse a green polish.


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 21, 2010)

They also all look a little bleh and not unique to me... but the bottle is always deceiving. I'll wait for the swatches. I'm kinda sad they don't have like a burnt orange for UT. I can't help but think of Texas without thinking of Austin and UT as part of Austin. It would have been such a definitive color.


----------



## NatalieMT (Oct 22, 2010)

I very much like Too Hot Pink To Hold ‘Em and Guy Meets Gal-veston, but the rest don't really excite me. Having said that the two I do like aren't exactly out of this world!


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 23, 2010)

My list:
  	Guy Meets Gal-veston 
  	It's Totally Fort Worth It
  	San Tan-Tonio


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

the names are cute however none of the colours are calling out to me... yet! thanks for the info! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great find!


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 24, 2010)

hm. Skip I think. Maybe the green if anything


----------



## Caderas (Oct 24, 2010)

Yeah, I was also kind of surprised not to see a UT orange in there somewhere!  But, I guess that could be seen as OPI playing favors and it could "make them lose sales" type thing!  I hope the Austin-tacious Turquoise will be something special enough to buy since my boy is from Austin!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm guessing they made it something different from the collection with all the sparkles since Austin is known for it's variety of people, haha.


----------



## lightgreen22 (Oct 26, 2010)

Texas pride grabs hold of me


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 27, 2010)

kaliraksha said:


> They also all look a little bleh and not unique to me... but the bottle is always deceiving. I'll wait for the swatches. I'm kinda sad they don't have like a burnt orange for UT. I can't help but think of Texas without thinking of Austin and UT as part of Austin. It would have been such a definitive color.



 	You do realize that OPI would have to get permission (as well as share profits) in order to name a polish after a college/football team?


----------



## blondemafia76 (Oct 28, 2010)

ITRA about the burnt orange! And Crimson for A&M... but I like Houston we have a Purple, since I live here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





kaliraksha said:


> They also all look a little bleh and not unique to me... but the bottle is always deceiving. I'll wait for the swatches. I'm kinda sad they don't have like a burnt orange for UT. I can't help but think of Texas without thinking of Austin and UT as part of Austin. It would have been such a definitive color.


----------



## pinkita (Oct 29, 2010)

i like:

  	Do You Think I’m Tex-y?
  	Houston We Have A Purple

  	but i think it´s the same colours of past collections..


----------



## Chester (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know what to make of the Texas theme, I don't have any ties to it. But three polishes are at least calling my name. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 		Guy Meets Gal-veston 	
 		San Tan-Tonio 	
 		It's Totally Forth Worth-It 
 
  	I'm looking forward to nail swatches.

  	Chester

  	  he is so cute!! -->


----------



## ruthless (Oct 29, 2010)

This looks completely meh to me, will have to see in depth swatches but so far all pass


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, of course. However plenty of merchants obviously use the college inspired color and all I really want is the color and their own play on words for a cute name. Ah well, maybe next time. 



Curly1908 said:


> You do realize that OPI would have to get permission (as well as share profits) in order to name a polish after a college/football team?


----------



## Susanne (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## nychick1384 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not sure how I feel about this one. I guess I'll just have to wait and see some swatches when the time is closer.


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 3, 2010)

I just realized that you and I have the exact same list! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Chester said:


> I don't know what to make of the Texas theme, I don't have any ties to it. But three polishes are at least calling my name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 3, 2010)

guy meets gal and dont mess with opi for me please! that will be all!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 4, 2010)

So far I love these:

  	 		Don’t Mess With OPI - A lean, mean, kick-grass forest green

  	 		 Austin-Tatious Turquoise – Cowgirls love this bodacious blue-green

  	 		Suzi Loves Cowboys – But she loves this campfire chocolate shade s’more!


----------



## GlammySammy (Nov 5, 2010)

Looking forward to swatches of


 It’s Totally Fort-Worth It – A shimmery lavender grey that’s so worthy of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
 I Vant To Be A-Lone Star – You won’t want to share this starry Texas-sky blue 
 Guy Meets Gal-veston – An “engaging” coastal coral. A very orange pink 
 
  	I kinda want Guy Meets Gal-veston for a silly reason... I was born in Galveston,Texas lol the color is pretty too though


----------



## katred (Nov 5, 2010)

The lightest coral colour (Guy meets Gal-veston) is kind of pretty, but I don't see anything that leaps out at me as being tremendously different from what I have already.


----------



## LoraBrook (Nov 6, 2010)

It's been a looooong time since an OPI collection has done absolutely nothing for me. Yawn.....


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 7, 2010)

Nothing I haven't seen before and I own dupes or almost-dupes to most of these colors but I wouldn't mind having the green one or coraly Guy meet gal-something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not OPI-obsessed as before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Agreed with LoraBrook


----------



## Film_Noir (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting!  I like Guy Meets Gal Veston.


----------



## beautenoir (Nov 14, 2010)

tangerine, tangerine, tangerine!!  want it!!


----------



## sinergy (Nov 15, 2010)

they look a little blah to me also, maybe different pics/swatches will catch me, but since im a tejana..i would really like to love a few of these!


----------



## Aelya (Nov 17, 2010)

well for one time i'm not crazy about OPI's collection.
  	I only ( but really really BIG ) want Guy Meets Gal-veston


----------



## texasmommy (Mar 24, 2011)

I picked up Austin-Tatious Turquoise and Too Hot Pink To Hold 'Em and really like both   The turquoise needs a few coats to get a look I like though.  Too bad they left out naming a color after my hometown


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 24, 2011)

I got Guy Meets Gal-veston and I love it! Such a juicy red-orange colour, perfect for summer! I'm thinking of picking up a couple more of the "sorbet"/jelly finish ones, I really like the formula. Yes, they're sheer, but with three coats you get the characteristic squishy, near-opaque look of a jelly. Looove


----------



## dixie (Mar 25, 2011)

When this collection first hit the stores, I got I Vant To Be A Lone-star  - wore it and loved it.  Well, yesterday, I took a closer look at Guy Meets Gal-veston and Y'all Come Back Now, Ya Hear? and decided to get them.  I'm wearing Guy Meets Gal-veston today and I'm lovin' it.  I agree 3 coats works best!   Gigi - I enjoy your blog SO much! Every color looks fabulous on you!!


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you so much! Really appreciate you visiting my blog!


----------



## dixie (Apr 8, 2011)

Gigi - that Katy Perry polish is great on you!  Ugh...now you've got me wanting to find Orly's Gumdrop!  I know you said it was similar to a Chanel color, but can you tell me if it's a close match to China Glaze's For Audrey?  The polka dots are _too cute! _


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 9, 2011)

i still havent bought any polishes from this collection! i need to make a polish order soon!


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 21, 2011)

dixie said:


> Gigi - that Katy Perry polish is great on you!  Ugh...now you've got me wanting to find Orly's Gumdrop!  I know you said it was similar to a Chanel color, but can you tell me if it's a close match to China Glaze's For Audrey?  The polka dots are _too cute! _


	If I'm not mistaken, I think CG's For Audrey is a bit bluer and darker. It's so hard for me to find China Glaze where I live though, so the Orly one is a close enough match  Sorry it took so long to get back to you by the way!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 22, 2011)

I got San Tan-Tonio after seeing it on a friend of mine. I wore it in NYC the weekend that I was there for IMATS and loved it so much that I used it for my last 2 maniures. While picking up polish during the lastest ULTA buy 2 get 1 sale I snatched up Houston We Have A Purple.


----------



## dixie (Apr 22, 2011)

Gigi - I didn't realize China Glaze was hard to find in Canada, _sorry!  _





  Thanks for the info on the color, though.   Now I'm wondering if Gum Drop is similar to Essie's Turquoise and Caicos which I recently picked up in Walgreens.  Can we say "spazz"?!  No worries about not getting back to me, girl - I know you're busy!  And...I had forgotten that I even asked you a question!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 24, 2011)

San Tan-Tonio is a PERFECT nude toenail polish to wear with coral wedges.  Just sayin'.


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 25, 2011)

Lu - I actually picked up Turquoise and Caicos! Haven't used it yet. I tried, but I kind of hate it. It's very sheer and annoying to work with...I will go through with it one of these days though! Just by doing a side-by-side bottle comparison, the Essie is a bit darker and maybe a bit greener. Actually China Glaze isn't that hard to find here, I'm just too lazy to get my butt to the stores that actually sell them. Heh.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 25, 2011)

oh i have been wanting to get san tan-tonio.. shall have to get it soon.. ive bn wanting to get teenage dream as well bt its sold out in most stores..


----------



## regru (May 16, 2011)

this collection  is so pretty


----------

